
Never Write For-Loops Again (Python) - guan
https://dev.to/dawranliou/never-write-for-loops-again
======
geezerjay
It's an interesting article, but the title should really state that it's about
Python and Python's idiomatic alternative to for loops.

~~~
guan
I changed the title.

